# Coyote "lure" question



## Coyotecazador (Feb 2, 2009)

Alright everyone, I've got a regulation question for you. I was out at a friends house recently and I watched a coyote hanging around in the woods behind his house. He told me that the yote has been hanging around lately, and he is getting worried about his brittany spaniel. The last few times he took his dog outside, the old yote came in and sat about twenty yards into the woods and watched his dog. My friend doesn't hunt and I'm just getting into coyote hunting. Would it be legal to set myself up in the woods and bring the dog out to lure the coyote in? I couldn't find anything on the DNR website. Any help would be appreciated.

Caza


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Sara says bring it on.:SHOCKED:


http://digitalcommons.unl.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1093&context=gpwdcwp


Griff


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes you can (daylight only)All other hunting regs still need to be followed


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

ive heard bait dogs work pretty good.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

*laughs* maybe a yorkie or chihuahua...


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

no seriously i was reading an article about it they use med size houses dogs and when the coyotes see them they come in to investigate or chase them off.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

is this really leagal to use any dog??? ive heard of somone getting 3 felonies and lots of jail time for using a cat.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

varminthunter said:


> is this really leagal to use any dog??? ive heard of somone getting 3 felonies and lots of jail time for using a cat.


Using a dog to lure coyotes into gun range is called tolling. Were not talking about staking out a animal and leaving it out over night.:lol:

Griff


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

:lol::lol::lol:Everybody seems to talking munching. I'm thinking somebody is looking for a date to the canine prom here!!! Kind of related to the time of year when glands start to getting a little puffy!! Maybe sitting in the snow and watching has to do with cooling things off a little!:lol:


----------



## oaks (Feb 10, 2002)

Watched a show once where guy had a MT. Kerr I believe. This dog would go out and pick a fight with yotes and then hightail back to the gunner with yotes in toll. It was really something to watch.
Oaks:


----------



## Coyotecazador (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys! I'll post pics if I get him!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Seldom said:


> :lol::lol::lol:Everybody seems to talking munching. I'm thinking somebody is looking for a date to the canine prom here!!! Kind of related to the time of year when glands start to getting a little puffy!! Maybe sitting in the snow and watching has to do with cooling things off a little!:lol:


So you think a randy young coyote stud would like a old grandma griffon for a date or a new pup about his age.






















Griff


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

griffondog said:


> So you think a randy young coyote stud would like a old grandma griffon for a date or a new pup about his age.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike, I remember with extreme clarity that when we were as young as we presume the coyote to be, even fuzzy knotholes had some sex appeal!!:SHOCKED::evilsmile


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Now thats funny right there.

Griff


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

I think Sara is a fine looking dog and I've heard Griffons are intelligent as all get out but through careful observation, I might be seeing a pattern coming to light here. If you start talking-up the virtues of the "cut-bank" dirt hole AND black coyote hanging on a barn, then I'll know for sure we have a MI-rendition of the Zagger Meister!!!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Seldom said:


> I think Sara is a fine looking dog and I've heard Griffons are intelligent as all get out but through careful observation, I might be seeing a pattern coming to light here. If you start talking-up the virtues of the "cut-bank" dirt hole, then I'll know for sure we have a MI-rendition of the Zagger Meister!!!


Sara has been running the line with me since I started burying steel again in 2000. She was already 4 by then. She is not a very good decoy dog as she just wants to lay out there like were goose hunting. 

She has been a great budy on the trapline through the years as she wont fight the fox and coyotes just lay down and look at them till the coup de grace. Maybe that first roll around with a coyote taught her something.
**** on the other hand she hates and a bug tussle is in order.:tdo12:

Got to spend a couple hours with the Zag Meister drinking up Freepops beer at the Nta this year. He was a nice guy. After a couple pops he even took a couple shots at me.:lol: Said he started trapping season my size and at the end of it was Johns size. I told him he needed to find more locations to drive to.:evilsmile

Griff


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Seldom said:


> Mike, I remember with extreme clarity that when we were as young as we presume the coyote to be, even fuzzy knotholes had some sex appeal!!:SHOCKED::evilsmile


And, thus, in my neck of the woods the term, "coyote ugly" was used. My best guess for someone to cash in on this phenomenom would be to try and catch them sneeking out the back door of the woodlot with shoes in hand trying not to make any noise. That's where most are caught that I know of. 


Oops...Not that I would know of first hand, Honey.


----------

